# K9 killed by heat in car - Des Moines



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Another one this week. No report of how or why yet.

http://www.kcci.com/news/central-io...le/-/9357080/16434964/-/12ugdqdz/-/index.html

Craig


----------

